# Questions about the Chaplaincy



## mlist (Mar 16, 2012)

Ever since I began sharing with folks in my church that I believe that the Lord is leading my family and I into the Chaplaincy people have been making comments about all the various limitations that the military places on their Chaplains. My question is, can a chaplain preach, teach, counsel the gospel? Could I say Christ is THE way, THE truth, and THE life? Also what evangelism opportunities does a Chaplain have? 

On a separate note, I am in my first year of seminary, what are somethings that I can be doing now to prepare myself and family for the Chaplaincy?


Matt List
Hope Baptist Church
Laceyville, PA

"Anything worth doing is worth doing for God"
The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
He leads me beside the still waters. He restores my soul;
He leads me in the paths of righteousness For His name's sake.
(Psalm 23:1-4)


----------

